#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-19
<hardaway> what is the status of Dell and HP preloading Ubuntu
<Burgwork> hardaway: good luck
<hardaway> Now that Michael has stepped back in as CEO maybe he will be open to an opportunity--if Mark S. will meet with him
<hardaway> Ubuntu needs to partner with IBM to offer support at universities to help students load Ubuntu on their laptops and get rid of windows
<ChaosEddie> ubuntu needs to bomb the windows HQ too. my opinion of course
<hardaway> I think it is very doable
<ChaosEddie> we'll I am working on a plan to distirbute ubuntu at my college
<hardaway> It is in IBM's interest
<hardaway> I have many students that once they learn of open source and Ubuntu want it
<hardaway> Mark S. needs to talk with Scott Handy at IBM
<hardaway> The time is now--Vista is a disaster
<hardaway> Who is the strategic planner for Ubuntu
<hardaway> I guess there are no marketing people from Ubuntu on this channel
<Burgwork> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully some more people can get to UWN 30
<Admiral_Chicago> i've done some more additions but I'm way busy with school work
<ScottK> When are you trying to release it?
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: I may have some more time in 12 - 18 hours.
<Admiral_Chicago> the release is really up to Corey
<Admiral_Chicago> I won't have time until tomorrow night (24 UTC, probably later than that(
<ScottK> OK.  If I get a chance I'll pop back in tomorrow and see if I can help out.
<Admiral_Chicago> message me if you can
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> WIll do.
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks. afk now
<dotwaffle> Admiral_Chicago: URL for UWN 30?
<Admiral_Chicago> dotwaffle: it's on gobby
<dotwaffle> Ah, right. Never mind. I can't edit Corey's Gobby stuff for some reason
<dotwaffle> I think Feisty's Gobby has barfed.
<Admiral_Chicago> it's been working for me since Herd 1
<dotwaffle> Admiral_Chicago: Really? 
* dotwaffle goes to check
<dotwaffle> Can you message me the ip please?
<coNP> Hello, I don't know if it is the proper way / if this has been reported yet, but http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd4 has broken links in the "tests" section, I guess the four testing links 'www.ubuntu.com' should be replaced with 'wiki.ubuntu.com'.
<tsmithe> argh this always happens
<coNP> hey tsmithe :)
<tsmithe> heya
<tsmithe> file a bug on the ubuntu-website product
<tsmithe> :S
<tsmithe> unless it's not already been filed
<coNP> are you sure you want me to do that?
<tsmithe> *unless it has already been filed even
<tsmithe> coNP, yup
<tsmithe> why not?
<coNP> tsmithe: okay I thought you can fix some links :)
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> i can't
<coNP> tsmithe: do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/76244 is enough or should I file this in a separate bug
<coNP> if it is going to get fixed, this resolves my issue as well, however, based on the comments, I am not sure this happens in the near future (if ever) :)
<tsmithe> file a new one, and link to that, saying it would be nice if that got fixed
<coNP> okay, thanks, tsmithe 
<tsmithe> ;)
<MenZa> Sundaay, bloody Sunday!
<tsmithe> sunday?
<tsmithe> it's monday...
<coNP> tsmithe: I guess somewhere it has been still Sunday when MenZa wrote this
<tsmithe> are there any places utc-13?
<tsmithe> that doesn't really make much sense
<coNP> tsmithe: no, it is not possible :)
<tsmithe> :)
<coNP> tsmithe: so you were right
<tsmithe> hehe yup ;)
<coNP> We might need this however, for marketing issues: we also support utc-13 (if we really do) :)
* tsmithe is confused
<xopher> Does ubuntu have it's marketing strategy available for the public somewhere? eg. mission, vision and that crap
<tsmithe> ubuntu? who's that?
<tsmithe> it's basically get out there and "sell"
<tsmithe> you could take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam and diy.devubuntu.com
<tsmithe> in particular, http://diy.devubuntu.com/spread.php
<nixternal> juliux: you around?
<juliux> nixternal, yes
<juliux> nixternal, sorry i forgot to send you your shirts
<nixternal> heh, I was just going to ask you who you ship them through so I know to keep a lookout for them
<nixternal> UPS and the Mailman know where to stash my stuff, other shipping companies don't
<juliux> i will send you them this wek
<juliux> i will send them via dhl
<nixternal> OK, I think they tend to come early
<juliux> i will send you shirts the next days
<nixternal> that's cool juliux, I trust ya :)  They get here when they get here, as long as they get here :)
<juliux> i have so sort all the stuff i have here
<juliux> to not so
<nixternal> I received another international shipment today, so I thought it might be you, but it is UPS
<juliux> ups is to expansive
<nixternal> anywho, that's cool. I need to get back to my homework before class here pretty soon
<juliux> have fun;)
<nixternal> juliux: ya it is, but I didn't order anything, so someone is shipping me something for free
<juliux> nixternal, great;9
<nixternal> hehe, will do. yay homework rocks!
<juliux> i will have dinner now
<nixternal> hehe, thanks again, ttyl
<mindspin> hi hwo is responsible for uwn now, nixternal?
<crimsun> corey and cory, last I checked
<mindspin> corey burger?
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> and cody somerville
<tsmithe> ^^ not cory somerville ;)
<mindspin> ;-)
<mindspin> ok then I know who to contact
<tsmithe> whatcha want?
<mindspin> I want to translate (k)uwn to german
<tsmithe> do so!
<tsmithe> and then tell cory/cody
<mindspin> and it would be nice if we could have it even partwise a little " in advance"
<tsmithe> well, you may like to e-mail burgundavia[at] ubuntu.com
<tsmithe> (that's corey)
<mindspin> Ithanks, I think I have his e-mail already ;-)
<tsmithe> ah k :)
<mindspin> juliux ping
<juliux> mindspin, ping
<tonyyarusso> juliux_: pong, it's pong.
<juliux_> tonyyarusso, pong
<juliux_> tonyyarusso, how can i help you?
<tonyyarusso> but only in response to ping...Thou shalt not count two unless thou then procedeth on to three!
<tonyyarusso> juliux_: was referring to your mindspin exchange.
<juliux_> tonyyarusso, ah
<mindspin> uh
<mindspin> thank you very much juliux
<juliux> mindspin, you are welcome;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-20
<juliux> nixternal, ping
<nixternal> juliux: pong
<juliux> nixternal, shirts send out today
<nixternal> rock on! :)
<juliux> send as a normal letter
<nixternal> where is jenda the goofball. he sent me a gmail message to my bitlbee :)
<nixternal> juliux: it will take about 1 week to get here they say, that isn't to shabby. that UPS package took 6 days, not including the weekend of course
<juliux> nixternal, oh they sad it is at the end of this week by you
<nixternal> really, they said it will be here that soon?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> because it a normal letter and not a package
<nixternal> my UPS package came from Japan, so that might be the reason for the 6 business days
<nixternal> ahhh
<juliux> so you don't need all the custom sutff
<nixternal> you found a trick in the system :)
<nixternal> I will have to remember that
<juliux> not i the person in the post office
<nixternal> hehe, that's cool
* nixternal needs to eat sme breakfast and get ready for school
<nixternal> I shall be back in a bit
<nixternal> thanks again juliux!
* nixternal can't wait
<juliux> you are welcome
<nixternal> I was patient yesterday, but now that you sent them, I am no longer patient :)
<juliux> hehe
<nixternal> mmm cereal
<nixternal> I thought it was 8:46 here, I have an hour to go yet :)
<juliux> here it is 14:46 ;)
<nixternal> why is it, that I have a clock in the task bar, yet I still look up at the wall clock to see what time it is
<nixternal> I have always done that and have failed trying to train myself to use the kicker clock, as it is more accurate
<karim> hello every body....i wanted to know when will issue 30 of weekly news be out?????
<ScottK> When it's written.
<ScottK> They have been lacking for writers and are looking for help.
<karim> thx alot
<mindspin> hi, I wanted to download of the gobby.deb on the uwn page
<mindspin> I get a 404
<mindspin> I 'd need it because I use LTS
<mindspin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Admiral_Chicago> mindspin: there is a .deb on the Gobby homepage
<mindspin> for dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> mindspin: not sure. i just know it exists
<mindspin> yup
<mindspin> seems so
<juliux> Burgwork, ping
<mindspin> 404
<juliux> mindspin, http://pkern.debian.net/ write him an e-mail
<mindspin> old school
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-21
<juliux> Burgwork, ping
<mindspin> https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2007-February/msg01006.html
<elkbuntu> wow.
<crimsun> impressive.
<elkbuntu> what's even more impressive, is his choice of Cc candidates ;)
<ScottK> Considering he's on the Freespire board, http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS2603651519.html, his switch from Fedora and his endorsement of CNR aren't suprising.  
<MenZa> ELKBUNTU!
<MenZa> Sup :d
<MenZa> :D*
<elkbuntu> MENZA!
<elkbuntu> nm
<Burgwork> crimsun, elkbuntu: oh no. Please no. Some other distro please
<juliux> hey Burgwork 
<Burgwork> hey juliux
<juliux> Burgwork, i want to restart the sobby server in the next days,
<Burgwork> ok
<Burgwork> is the UWN still on there?
<Burgwork> work is a little crazy right now, as we are planning to move
<juliux> Burgwork, but then all the work in gobby is lost so pls let me know when i can restart it
<juliux> yes the uwn is still there
<Burgwork> ok, I will pull that off tonight
<Burgwork> or can you do it?
<juliux> Burgwork, i want to do it next week
<juliux> i am on holiday from tommorrow morning until 28.2
<Burgwork> ok, sounds good
<juliux> Burgwork, my idea was to write a little script that take the autosavefile from gobby, removes all the gobby headers and publish the uwn as a normal txt file
<juliux> this script can run every x minutes and then everybody can see via http the status of the uwn
<juliux> and translation teams have something to work with
<Burgwork> ah, ok
<juliux> perhaps this is a solution for the gobby vs wiki thread;)
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: UWN is still on there to my knowledge
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, i know
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, it is my sobby server;)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay cool i just got back to my desk so I was looking back
<Admiral_Chicago> oh right i saw that now
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, that is why i ask corey bevor i restart the sobby server
<Admiral_Chicago> i made a backup as well a few days ago as well from when I was working on it
<juliux> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> but I got bogged down with school work...only reason I'm on IRC now is waiting for a class
<Admiral_Chicago> do you know how complete it is?
<juliux> i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> last I remember, it needed ~55 more edits
<Admiral_Chicago> err packages
<juliux> good luck
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully I can get to it tomorrow. we will see, gotta run
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-23
<slytherin> Can anyone tell me where is the UWN current issue being edited?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-24
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: hi :)
<Madpilot> hi lotusleaf - what's up?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: not much, testing some stuff with wine, you?
<Madpilot> about to make dinner, starving & tired after a flight this afternoon!
<lotusleaf> yum, enjoy ;)
<tuppa> hi hi
* tuppa is a guy who's been using ubuntu since before warty became released, and now he has to write his marketing assignment based on canonical :)
<tuppa> morning
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-25
<lotusleaf> *tumbleweed*
<tsmithe> tumbleweed.popey.com
<dotwaffle> heh ;)
<popey> :}
<tsmithe> :D
<lotusleaf> what's the word on the next UWN?
<tsmithe> newsletter
<tuppa> morning
<rbs-tito> evening
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-18
<DPic> How does this look? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<juliux> morning katkin 
<katkin> hey juliux
<jpatrick> afternoon
<juliux> katkin, can you ask gerry who much cds we get for cebit and when?
<katkin> juliux: I thought he had already confirmed this? The mail that you send on 6th Feb said it was all sorted
<juliux> katkin, there was confirmed that i get cds, but now when;)
<katkin> I see
<katkin> ok, well I would suggest writing another e-mail to ask him and copy me in, so I know
<katkin> how many would you ideally like?
<juliux> ok i will write him a mail
<katkin> just copy me in, so I know
<katkin> I can send you some server CDs for sure
<katkin> you can say that I have already confirmed that with you
<katkin> would you have a need for giving out server CDs?
<juliux> server cds are exallent
<juliux> on cebit are a lot of business people who want to use ubuntu on the server
<katkin> cool - well I can send you some 32 and 64 bit
<katkin> how many do you think you would need to give away of each?
<juliux> i think 300 32bit and 100 64bit is enough
<katkin> ok, cool I can easily arrange to get those sent out, so feel free to confirm that in the e-mail to gerry
<katkin> in the e-mail can you also confirm the delivery address and the date you will need the CDs delivered by?
<juliux> sure
<katkin> quick question, does anyone know what alan pope's e-mail address is/
<katkin> ?
<jchase> <alanpope AT ubuntu DOT com>
<jchase> alanpope@ubuntu.com
<jchase> I believe, according to his wiki page
<jchase> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanPope?action=show&redirect=Alanpope
<jenda> juliux has the interesting habit of leaving just before I want to talk to him :)
<desertc> Anyone know how to do Text Shadowing in GIMP ?
<desertc> Maybe it is called a Drop Shadow
<desertc> Also, I'm trying to find a font that does "all capitals" with lowercase letters shown with smaller capital letters.
<DPic> what do you think of what i've done to the wiki? 
<desertc> Looks kind of the same... What was it that you did?
<DPic> desertc: before there was just one messy page. now there's a menu, and everything is organized...
<DPic> you don't see the difference between this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam?action=recall&rev=240 and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/ ?
<desertc> http://nlug.wikispot.org/NLUG_Promotional_Posters?action=Files&do=view&target=Room%20for%20You.jpg
<desertc> Feedback?
<desertc> I like it.  I am going to put these up when I speak at MTSU in a couple weeks.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-19
<maco> Hi everybody. 
<maco> Well - anybody from marketing team available for chat? 
<johnc4510-laptop> don't know if i can help you or not, but i'll try
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<maco> Why is Marketing section on the wiki a total mess? 
<johnc4510-laptop> that i no nothing about, can you be more specific about which section please
<maco> A sec. :) 
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<maco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<maco> there it starts
<johnc4510-laptop> looking    hang on
<maco> the pages just does not lead anywhere - most of the links are broken
<maco> and the information available is useless
<johnc4510-laptop> looks like someone edited on that page today quite a bit
<johnc4510-laptop> we'll get someone to look at it 
<johnc4510-laptop> thx for bringing it to our attention
<maco> Well generally speaking is actually Ubuntu Marketing team productive in any ways? Are there any comclusions/notes/minutes available I can go through? 
<maco> I have found some notes from meetings. 
<johnc4510-laptop> we are still active   
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings
<johnc4510-laptop> agreed, meetings have been sparce of late
<johnc4510-laptop> it looks like the next meeting is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-04-01
<maco> that is more than 2 months from now. its a pity that marketing side of the community is not properly managed. 
<johnc4510-laptop> here is the contact info of the person who last edited the page, you might email him with any questions at this point  danny.piccirillo@ubuntu.com
<desertc> Hi Maco.  DPic was working on that Marketing wiki page.  Might be able to provide some insight.
<johnc4510-laptop> hey desertc 
<desertc> I just invited DPic here.
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<desertc> Heya, JC
<DPic> hello
<maco> Hi desertc 
<maco> hi DPic 
<desertc> DPic: maco was asking about the wiki
<DPic> maco: hey, what's up? 
<johnc4510-laptop> and the reason why so long before next meeting
<desertc> DPic: Since you brought it up twice this weekend, I thought you could address his questions.
<DPic> of course
<maco> desertc, Im generally interested in Marketing side of things and I can find literally nothing that would help me to understand how Marketing team works
<desertc> I believe DPic was working to update the format of the wiki.  Maybe he can take your thoughts and include them with his changes.
<desertc> (Not to put any more words in DPic's mouth...)  ;)
<DPic> ha, no problem dessertc
<DPic> maco: yes, so what kind of information would help you? 
<maco> I thing that the whole issue is that I can not find objectives defined for the Marketing team - the goals, achievements, anythinf...
<DPic> the mission is the fix bug #1
<DPic> we just work to bring ubuntu to more people
<maco> well :) that's nice - but are there any particular strategies and implementations to tackle problem no. 1 ? :) 
<johnc4510-laptop> part of the strategy is the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<johnc4510-laptop> put out once a wk
<maco> great!
<DPic> maco: you can see our projects on the projects page in our wiki
<DPic> you are also free to talk about any ideas you have or start a project of your own
<maco> DPic, let me check the page once again so I am sure I did not miss anything. 
<desertc> The Weekly News Letter does seems to me the main focus of this group, other than providing a mailing list that accumulates unorganized ideas.
<desertc> ... at least as of lately.
<desertc> It is very quiet in the IRC channel, for instance.
<johnc4510-laptop> agreed
<DPic> dessertc, i'm hoping we can get organized and do more
<maco> maybe it would be worthwhile to actually start aggregating those ideas and maybe compile a web site with them and start working on some proof of concepts and so forth
<DPic> that's why i redid the wiki
<DPic> maco: we do have an ideas page also on the wiki :)
<desertc> I would love to be part of organized media campaigns.  I am already getting started with some independent communication projects.
<maco> DPic, I think Wiki is not a way to go with marketing
<Mike_Feravolo> hello
<johnc4510-laptop> Mike_Feravolo: hey
<DPic> maco: what do you mean? the wiki is just for the team
<DPic> that doesn't mean we'll be marketing from the wiki
<johnc4510-laptop> it spells out the focus of the team
<Mike_Feravolo> i noticed that people are talking about marketing
<maco> DPic, oh - never mind than - what about the actual people interested in Ubuntu - propagation is one of marketing objectives - or is that a part of some other team ? 
<DPic> maco: no that is our team, but i'm not sure what you mean by what about actual people...
<DPic> actual people will be going to www.ubuntu.com not looking into the marketing team
<Mike_Feravolo> I have a question; Who is the marketing team trying to target ?
<maco> DPic, Im trying to get a grip of what actually Marketing Team does - it it is involve in actually WRITING the weekly NL it is more of editorial role than marketing from my perrespective
<DPic> everyone
<DPic> ^ Mike_Feravolo
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<maco> DPic...everyone....its defenetely not everyone
<Mike_Feravolo> Okay, Who is "everyone"
<DPic> we try to mrket ubuntu to whever we can
<DPic> isn't that right? 
<DPic> the ubuntu weekly newletter is just one of our projects
<maco> Actually - maybe it is everyone since marketing can also make people "aware" of things
<DPic> yes
<Mike_Feravolo> And how much money does the marketing team have to spend ?
<Mike_Feravolo> 0 ?
<DPic> yeah.
<maco> DPic, there is this thing - focus group - focus goup should be defined
<johnc4510-laptop> well, we are no different than say the loco teams 
<DPic> okay so our team should be a resource for anyone and everyone who want to spread ubuntu
<DPic> i'm hoping the new resources and materials pages i've created on the wiki will be useful for those people
<maco> DPic, are there any particular resources f.e. LOCO teams were asking for? f.e. slideshow templates, posters, artwork, propaganda, statistics... ? 
<Mike_Feravolo> So far the best thing that I have found on the marketing DYI site is the Freedom Highway Poster
<maco> maybe the team should focus foremost to support LOCOs and direcly involved individuals within the community 
<DPic> maco: i'm hoping those resources will come soon. there is an ubuntu wiki page with some presentations on it
<DPic> but it isn't ours
<maco> DPic, yeah, I can see them. 
<DPic> and helping individuals and loco teams is included in out mission
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: is there a chance we can move that april meeting up some, seems like it's a long way away. We should be working on things to boost the hardy release  ??
<maco> Mike_Feravolo, I cannot even find that poster
<Mike_Feravolo> I got an 18 meg copy somewhere, that prints well
<johnc4510-laptop> if we wait till april, we'll be to far behind for hardy
<DPic> johnc4510-laptop: i didn't make the date for that meeting. someone already had that set as the next meeting when i redid the wiki
<maco> Mike_Feravolo, 72dpi shot is fine :) 
<Mike_Feravolo> I think you have to dig into the Do It Yourseld site and look for an 18 Meg PDF
<maco> lol :) 
<maco> well thats not very flexible is it ? :) 
<DPic> does this team have a leader or a couple people who tend to be mostly in charge?
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: kk, i think we should discuss that idea with whomever we need to, to try to get it changed maybe
<maco> wasn't there some king of "Spread Ubuntu" project going on ? 
<DPic> maco: yes
<DPic> you can see it on the projects page
<DPic> i'm not sure if it's still being worked on
<DPic> a lot of the projects have come to a standstill
<maco> I think this should be dramatically changed. 
<Mike_Feravolo> I googled the poster and all the links are dead,
<maco> I reckon to move the meeting to sooner date - I am volunteering to help with the management and design end of things. 
<Mike_Feravolo> A great example of the flaws in the Ubuntu Marketing Plan
<DPic> should the meeting be this month or march? 
<maco> Mike_Feravolo, link? 
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: end of this month, or first of next month
<Mike_Feravolo> jenda, from the marketing team was selling the posters in print about a year ago
<maco> DPic, I reckon this month - give people 10-13 days notice. 
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: i could submit an email to the list and see what kind of response we get
<johnc4510-laptop> ??
<maco> johnc4510, ideed
<DPic> i'm already working on an email :)
<johnc4510-laptop> or we can talk to nixternal or beuno
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<DPic> what days of the week are generally best? 
<DPic> i think it would be better if we planned on a date, sent an email, and made sure it's okay
<maco> tuesday
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: for me any day is ok, i'm flexible
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<DPic> maco: is tuesday the only day that works for you? 
<maco> 4th of march? 
<maco> DPic, no, Im rather flexible, but weekends are busy. 
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: in the email try to stress the point that we need to get to work on the hardy release campaign of some kind
<DPic> alright
<johnc4510-laptop> ie strategy for it
<maco> desertc, the posters are gr8! :) very thematic - i like that kind of approach :) 
<Mike_Feravolo> It seems to me that there currently is no marketing plan, other then giving away CD's ?
<desertc> ah!  great!  glad for positive feedback
<Mike_Feravolo> I hope that I am wrong on this
<desertc> I'm following this discussion without much to add, but let me know how I can help out.  You've got another pair of hands here.
<DPic> how about we have a meeting next tuesday?
<DPic> feb 26
<Mike_Feravolo> what time are the meetings ?
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: it's ok with me
<maco> DPic, fine for me. 
<DPic> well 7pm ESt is best for me
<maco> EST? UTC? 
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: you need to set it up in UTC time please
<maco> 00:00 UTC is it ? 
<maco> wel... 24:00 :) 
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: calendar of meetings is clear for tuesday the 26th http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<DPic> 7pm tuesday for me is 00:00 UTC wednesday
<DPic> can we do that? 
<johnc4510-laptop> it's ok with me
<maco> it will be 1:00 AM for me - but beat it! no prob!
<johnc4510-laptop> will, it be ok with the team leaders?
<maco> who are the team leaders ? 
<Mike_Feravolo> Does this mean that there are going to be regular meetings ?
<johnc4510-laptop> i hope so
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<DPic> monthly, bi-monthly? 
<johnc4510-laptop> team leaders would be beuno and nixternal i think    not sure
<Mike_Feravolo> I work in the Orlando Florida Area, and my business is Linux
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: lets decide that at the meeting ??
<maco> depending on how individually people want to be involved in - I suggest to have meeting every 10 days 
<DPic> almost weekly?
<DPic> it might make more send to go by a weekly schedule
<DPic> sense*
<maco> I think that should be discussed after the team evaluates its goals
<johnc4510-laptop> as i said that should probably be an item for the meeting
<maco> will somebody set-up an agenda page for the meeting? 
<desertc> Some of the people who are usually active here are absent at present... popey and smirnov (sp?)
<johnc4510-laptop> yes
<johnc4510-laptop> popey is important
<DPic> already done
<Mike_Feravolo> Given the global nature of the team, floating the day of the week and time of day would allow more people to attend.
<Mike_Feravolo> like on a 10 day schedule
<Mike_Feravolo> something like 10th,20th,30th
<DPic> Mike_Feravolo: interesting idea but the problem is that if we follow that there might be some days where most people simply aren't available
<johnc4510-laptop> agreed 
<Mike_Feravolo> Just an idea,
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<maco> what about very quick meetings every week ? 
<maco> and one major meeting every month
<johnc4510-laptop> actually, this channel is for discussions and idea exchanges between meeting
<maco> 15min, 15min, 15min, MAJOR and repeating
<desertc> johnc4510 Has marketing had a meeting lately?  I have not known of any.
<johnc4510-laptop> me either
<johnc4510-laptop> :(
<DPic> maco: well not much can get done during a small meeting. it's just like the discussion that would happen otherwise
<johnc4510-laptop> but we should make sure the teams leads know about this too
<DPic> i'm a core member of the MA team and we have montly meeting and that's worked well
<desertc> Any proposal for a meeting would be better than the absence of any.
<maco> DPic, those 15 minute meetings shoulb be focused only for evaluation of what have been done
<maco> ...and what havent
<maco> DPic, can you please clarify "MA"
<DPic> sorry, massachusetts
<DPic> a state in the US
<maco> DPic, cheers :) 
<desertc> Maco -- aren't you from Massachusetts?  :)
<maco> desertc, far from it :) 
<desertc> oops!
<Mike_Feravolo> Since, this team works on a zero dollar spend, something that would look good in a full page magizine as would get the message across
<Mike_Feravolo> then people could print them and get there out there in their local marketplace
<Mike_Feravolo> the freedom poster meets those requirements
<maco> Mike_Feravolo, we however need to evaluate if the whole process in not counter productive. 
<Mike_Feravolo> Excuse me ?
<maco> What would you write on the poster? desertc has great ideas for posters, however that message is hardly followed on the wiki pages. 
<Mike_Feravolo> Sorry, for being abstract I was just suggesting the format
<maco> Mike_Feravolo, sure thing. 
<Mike_Feravolo> All I know is passing out CD's has not been effective, unless the objective is to give away coasters
<desertc> (... maco ... not same as mako ... sigh)
<DPic> haha
<maco> I don't get it. 
<DPic> you aren't Mako
<DPic> dessertc confused you for him
<maco> Ah. I can see that :) 
<desertc> yep.  but please continue...  this is a great conversation
<Mike_Feravolo> Printed material is more cost effective, the leaflets are also good. But I would go broke in red toner 
<Mike_Feravolo> I pay people to layout ads, since I suck at it
<maco> That's what LOCOs are. Marketing should support LOCOs and other teams, not to directly execute the propaganda. 
<Mike_Feravolo> I am a programmer, not an artist, however as a business owner I have to sell like it or not
<desertc> I like to say, "A CD-ROM works only when the person is convinced to put it in their computer and install it.  A poster works as soon as someone looks at it."
<Mike_Feravolo> exactly
<maco> Yes, but with poster you have to be VERY specific about the focus group you are attracting. Where do you put the poster? How do you attract that particular group with 4 words on the poster? 
<Mike_Feravolo> Also, the Software Freedom angle is a good sell, since people run away as soon as you say Linux
<maco> Why not to tink about Ubuntu as fun thing to do? Hobby, passion - all of the things you are not able to experience in other OSes? 
<Mike_Feravolo> I go to a lot of local chamber of commerce and business networking events and get to talk one on one to people in business
<desertc> It'll be great to have a selection of posters -- that way a LoCo can choose the one that suits the occasion.
<Mike_Feravolo> Awesome, a central collection of posters for the LOCO's to draw from is a great idea
<Mike_Feravolo> or anyone else that likes Ubuntu
<maco> Well - as has been said before - Marketing Team has to FOREMOST define its focus group. Mike_Feravolo is talking business. I am talking individuals ...
<desertc> But there are also news papers and other communication methods that can be considered and digested by this team.
<maco> Articles? Interviews with developers? 
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials
<Mike_Feravolo> I talking how to take on a mutli-billion dollar software monpoly with zero dollars
<DPic> we should post stuff to there
<DPic> can someone pload that poster? 
<desertc> Imagine if we had a generic press release about the Hardy release, and this team worked with all the LoCos to get that pushed into their local papers, all at one time.
<DPic> dessertc, that would be great! 
<desertc> Just think about how effective that distributed work would be.
<DPic> yeah! 
<Mike_Feravolo> Right now I want people to know that you can buy a computer without that tax stamp on the side
<maco> desertc, I like the idea. 
<Mike_Feravolo> secound that
<maco> create series of press releases from 10 words long one to full page one. 
<desertc> Each LoCo could re-tool the generic press release so it was specific for their own team, thus giving the paper a chance to do a "local" story.
<Mike_Feravolo> make them easy to find, not like now
<Mike_Feravolo> :-)
<maco> Shall we say "Local" to be the theme for hardy? 
<desertc> Papers like giving copy space to local efforts.
<maco> focusing on helping LOCOs to grow? 
<desertc> Yes, but in addition to writing the press release, I think it is equally important to push the content onto the LoCos to get the word out.
<maco> LOCOs can than do all work for us if somebody will be interested :) 
<Mike_Feravolo> Can the group get the press releases for Hardy over the wires
<maco> desertc, indeed - maybe it would be worth to create template which every loco will use to produce their own short press release and tham gather them together to create huge poster for the community ? :) 
<desertc> Yeap -- their mission is already to promote Ubuntu intheir communities.  They should, in theory, want to do this.
<maco> and ask them to make the press release very local-specific
<maco> include some local attachement
<desertc> Anyway, I think I sidetracked the conversation.  I'll bring this up at the meeting we are planning.
<DPic> maco: see our news and press page on the wiki
<maco> a sec
<DPic> actually https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PressReleaseTemplate
<maco> :) 
<DPic> i made that from a guide from the sierra club
<Mike_Feravolo> Do people know what "open source" means ?
<maco> Do we know how active the LoCos are? Do they write their own press releases ? 
<maco> It would be fine to get in touch with every individual LoCo asking them about their propaganda strategies and if they work -  gather some know-how. 
<Mike_Feravolo> I know people that can get press releases over the wire, but it costs money.
<DPic> most people don't know what open source or free software is, no
<desertc> Even if we reach out to a dozen on this go-around, then we can get in contact with more next time.
<DPic> most loco's don't write their own press releases
<DPic> some do
<DPic> can someone give me a link to the highway to freedome poster? 
<DPic> freedom*
<Mike_Feravolo> Exactly, why "Open Source" is on the list of terms to avoid on the FSF site
<maco> DPic, I haven't found it. 
<DPic> just found it http://gasteropod.deviantart.com/art/ubuntu-highway-43996915
<Mike_Feravolo> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.html
<DPic> because open source isn't about freedom
<DPic> it's merely about "open source" not about software freedom
<Mike_Feravolo> beacuse open source is means nothing
<Mike_Feravolo> Just one of those west coast terms
<maco> Let me have some sleep. Will see you soon. I have just signed-up to the mailinglists so will stay in close touch. 
<maco> G'nite. 
<Mike_Feravolo> peace
<DPic> just sent out the email
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<DPic> can you look at the calendar i created linked to from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings using the google calendar link to make sure the data is correct? 
<DPic> and that nothing is screwed up by the time zones? 
<boredandblogging> DPic: send an email to fridge-devel about the meeting
<boredandblogging> so other teams don't schedule something at the same time
<DPic> alright
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: calendar shows 10pm mst on tuesday the 26th
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: schedule on marketing page shows the 27th  wed
<boredandblogging> under upcoming meetings it says April 1st
<boredandblogging> on the wiki
<johnc4510-laptop> actually, it says both  lol
<boredandblogging> true
<DPic> johnc4510-laptop: is 10pm MST the same as 00:00 UTC? 
<johnc4510-laptop> no, it's 5:00am UTC
<DPic> alright i know the problem
<johnc4510-laptop> http://www.hamuniverse.com/utctime.html
<johnc4510-laptop> ^^ conversion table if you need it
<DPic> is the calendar correct now
<DPic> ?
<johnc4510-laptop> looking
<johnc4510-laptop> looks right here
<johnc4510-laptop> shows 5pm mst and 00:00 UTC
<johnc4510-laptop> be sure to get this on the fridge as boredandblogging said, we'll get it in the UWN next sunday if it is
<DPic> i sent an email but it bounced
<johnc4510-laptop> hmmm
<johnc4510-laptop> i've actually never send anything to that list
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: why would it bounce an email to the fridge list?
<boredandblogging> it shouldn't bounce
<boredandblogging> fridge gets plenty of email from non-subscribed members
<boredandblogging> specifically to put events on the calendar
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: are you a member of that list?
<johnc4510-laptop> subscribed to it?
<DPic> it said no subscription necessary but it's pretty obvious that isn't true
<boredandblogging> it is true
<boredandblogging> let me put it on the fridge calendar
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<DPic> the email i got said that i had to be subsribed :
<DPic> :/ *
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: nick will take care of it :)
<DPic> okay cool
<boredandblogging> assume we are going to do the meeting in here?
<DPic> yeah
<boredandblogging> done
<johnc4510-laptop> ty nick
<boredandblogging> np
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: i changed the wiki page to show the correct meeting date and time with a link to a conversion table for other time zones
<DPic> you did? i thought i'd already updated the wiki to the correct date like ten minutes ago..
<DPic> when you first mentioned it
<DPic> or idk if it was you
<DPic> where did you fix it? 
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings
<johnc4510-laptop> there's where i corrected it
<johnc4510-laptop> under upcoming meetings
<DPic> yeah, i'd already fixed it. you just deleted the link to the meeting page
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings?action=diff&rev2=82&rev1=81
<johnc4510-laptop> oh, well the time link was wrong
<johnc4510-laptop> looking
<DPic> no problem, i added the link back. thanks for catching that error in the link to the conversion table
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, put the link back in then but correct the day to the 26th
<johnc4510-laptop> instead of the 27th  :)
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings?action=diff&rev2=82&rev1=81
<DPic> 26th? 
<DPic> didn't we agree on wednesday? 
<DPic> the 27th? 
<johnc4510-laptop> maybe i'm wrong   looking back up the page to see
<DPic> i found it-- look around 2 hours ago
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, it's 00:00 UTC which is wed. but tues here
<johnc4510-laptop> LOL
<DPic> haha yeah
<johnc4510-laptop> :)   i always get somewhat confused by UTC  hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> it's on the fridge calendar now
<DPic> cool
<DPic> i think we need to clean up our projects
<DPic> some of them never happened and never will
<boredandblogging> DPic: there is content at http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/ that could probably be reused for hardy
<boredandblogging> or anything under http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm new enough to the team not to know about older projects, i work on the UWN the most
<johnc4510-laptop> DPic: both of those nick pointed to look ok to reuse for now
<johnc4510-laptop> all kinds of posters and artwork
<johnc4510-laptop> watching alien vs predator, people are getting abused
<jenda> Mike_Feravolo: Indeed... unfortunately, I no longer have time for that.
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> juliux: so, I can get your stickers made.
<juliux> cool
<jenda> 5000 for you and 2000 for a US loco
<jenda> I'm thinking it's the least I can do, since I've been neglecting my Ubuntu work for a long time now :D
<jenda> What ratios (U:K:X:E) would you like?
<jenda> juliux: and it should cost you about €320
<jenda> With shipping, max €330
<juliux> ok
 * MenZa ships jenda
<MenZa> hey, juliux
<jenda> heya, Menny-Z :)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> Nice to see you.
<jenda> likewise :)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> How's you?
<jenda> Busy ;(
<jenda> Need to hand in a translation on thursday...
<jenda> and have a ton more to do
<jenda> no way I can make it :D
<jenda> And I'm off to India early Friday morning.
<jenda> so... off to work :)
<jenda> juliux: and I need those numbers before I leave, if you want them made.
<juliux> jenda, we want 3000 ubuntu, 1000 kubuntu, 750 edubuntu, 250 xubuntu
<juliux> jenda, for 330€ inkl. shiping to de
<jenda> that was quick :)
<jenda> thanks
<jenda> yep
<jenda> does the price sound fair? should be roughly the same as last time.
<juliux> price is ok
<juliux> no discussion from my side
<jenda> cool
<juliux> 5000stickers for 330€ incl. shiping is a fair deal
<jenda> juliux: I'll order them now, and i'll have them shipped either to me when I get back from India (Mar 10) and will send them to you right afterwards, or, hopefully, I'll convince the guy to ship them to you directly, while I'm away if he makes them on time, or after.
<juliux> jenda, cool
<juliux> jenda, what are you doing in india again?
<jenda> not much, really :D
<jenda> Just looking around.
<jenda> Having a beer or two
<jenda> or twenty
<jenda> :D
<juliux> lol
<juliux> btw we will have 800 coffee mugs at the end of the week
<jenda> wow
<jenda> how much for a few shipped here? :)
<juliux> i don't know yet
<jenda> bah, nevermind, I'll just hope you still have a few when I pass through in the summer :D
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> but i am not longer living in dresden;)
<jenda> Where are you at these days anyway?
<jenda> Shouldn't matter, my schedule will be flexible :D
<juliux> hannover
<juliux> the city where cebit is;)
<jenda> The problem will be keeping it secret that the real reason for the detour are UBuntu mugs... :)
<jenda> (from the gf :))
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> Is there anything interesting around there which would be "worth" the detour? :D
<juliux> take your gf to an ubuntu events and everything is fine
<jenda> haha
<jenda> no chance ;)
<jenda> I want to stay with her, you know :)
<juliux> i take my gf to last ubucon
<juliux> and she enjoins it
<juliux> but now she want to come to the next events with me :(
<desertc> There was this nice picture from UDS Boston that I am trying to find, of a large table of developers with Mark Shuttleworth addressing them.  Everyone is using laptops.
<desertc> I saw it on the 'net a while ago.  I've been searching for it for the better part of an hour.  Any idea where it is?
<leoquant> how to make a ubuntu paypal account====>donate  :donations@ubuntulinux.org?
<beuno> leoquant, I don't understand
<leoquant> ok i want to make a donation. 
<beuno> leoquant, right. You need a paypal account or a credit card
<leoquant> yes ok where???
<leoquant> ubuntu is very organized, is this is very difficult question?
<beuno> leoquant, looking for the link, seems it's been hidden
<beuno> leoquant, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations
<leoquant> i have got an emailadress.......ok thx beuno
<beuno> leoquant, np
<desertc_> hehe - trying to dig up some more poster ideas and unearthed these... I especially thought the third was funny.
<desertc_> http://cwkhang.blogspot.com/2006/05/propaganda-posters-of-windows-vs-os-x.html
<desertc_> nice, there's more!  :)
<desertc_> http://www.woot.com/Blog/BlogEntry.aspx?BlogEntryId=1098
<desertc_> sorry, big fan of derivative works
<beuno> desertc_, lol
<juliux> beuno, do you know who gets that donations?
<beuno> juliux, canonical, of course
<juliux> i think you can't make a donation to a company
<beuno> juliux, maybe it goes to the foundation, I don't know
<beuno> maybe an email to inf@ubuntu.com?
<donsmouse> hello?
<desertc_> he's left anyhow
<Mike_Feravolo> jenda: too bad the posters where cool, i see you read the log from last night
<desertc_> what posters?
<Mike_Feravolo> desertc_
<Mike_Feravolo> They were the Highway to Freedom Poster, I liked them because they look kind of like my OnA1A lgo
<desertc_> yeap -- that's a pretty good one
<Mike_Feravolo> I had that logo made back in 1997 when I registered the domain OnA1A,com
<Mike_Feravolo> Which is parked right now
<desertc_> Working on some new posters right now, actually
<Mike_Feravolo> good, I wish I could think up something cool not just for ubuntu, but for GNU/Linux and free software in general
<desertc_> http://garbledzombie.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/your-grandma-can-do-it/
<desertc_> http://gnuart.onshore.com/uncle_gnu_art.html
<Mike_Feravolo> Look's like GNU/Linux in general
<Mike_Feravolo> The caption could read something to the effect of:
<Mike_Feravolo> So freindly even gramma loves him or something along the those lines taking the fear away from the word linux
<Mike_Feravolo> I have no clue of the exact wording, just throwing in my two cents for what it's worth
<desertc_> Yeah, sounds good.
<Mike_Feravolo> Uncle GNU is a little scary, sometimes I think Stallman is bit out there; But that's okay old hippie programers are cool
<Mike_Feravolo> EMACS is still a good application, I first used it on a PDP-10/20 running TOPS
<Mike_Feravolo> Later
<desertc_> Mike_Feravolo: still around?
<desertc_> Well, I made a bunch more posters this morning.  *cheesy grin*
<juliux> desertc_, which size you will make?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-20
<donsmouse> info
<yao_ziyuan> if a linux distro aims to conquer the world's desktop,
<yao_ziyuan> it must appeal to app developers
<yao_ziyuan> and the best to that,
<yao_ziyuan> is to support cross-platform open-source RAD tools like Lazarus and Code::Blocks
<jenda> Mike_Feravolo: I always read when my name is mentioned :)
<DPic> nobody's added anything to the meeting agenda
<desertc> Where's the meeting agenda?
<desertc> Let's get the link in the channel topic
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-02-27
<DPic> i think the channel topic is too long
<desertc> IMHO, a meeting to get the group organized is way more important than anythhing in the /topic right now.
<desertc> *announcing a meeting
<DPic> yeah
<DPic> the message i sent to the lists didn't evoke much of a response
<DPic> list*
<desertc> Hey, tell me what you think of this poster I am putting together
<DPic> it looks good
<DPic> can i play around with the source document? 
<desertc> :)  That is the source document.
<desertc> It's Sans font
<DPic> okay what do i use to mess around with jpegs? 
<DPic> i'm used to working with pdf's in openoffice
<desertc> I am just using GIMP
<DPic> alright
<DPic> i think it's good
<DPic> but you should provide a few starting point. you mention firefox and ubuntu but you should actually direct them somewhere
<desertc> call to action - good point
<DPic> who are the ops for this channel? 
<desertc> Well, Jenda, for one
<desertc> You could go to #ubuntu-ops and see who is running things at this moment, also.
<DPic> what do you think we should talk about at the upcoming meeting? 
<desertc> I was just chatting with persia who game me a brilliant idea: Put a fake advertisement on employment bulletin boards with instructions to go to the a open source contribution website.  :)
<desertc> Not sure that we want developers who can't find work in today's job market, but worth considering for the future if there is a recession like everyone predicts.
<desertc> DPic: Well, I hope that fellow maco comes to the meeting, who had all the ideas before.
<DPic> yeah
<desertc> He was sure telling everyone what is what -- yet I've never seen him in here before.
<DPic> what do you think of this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConvertFriends
<DPic> i just threw it together
<desertc> All the power to him if he wants to get this organized, but he'll have to do more than pop in for a couple minutes on one day.
<desertc> Not sure if the word "convert" is the one you want.  ;)
<desertc> You may want to include this graphic.  I have permission from the author to use it.
<desertc> http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/?q=node/194
<desertc> The words "convert" and "target" sound hostile.  It might sound better with "enlighten" and "uniformed"
<desertc> But you have some good information in there, nice work!
<desertc> I personally find that showing off what it can do will get them interested more than an explanation of Free Software.
<DPic> that's why knowing the person and their interests is important
<DPic> no matter what you have to decide what's appropraite
<DPic> that page is from like three different articles i've read
<desertc> You say not to be preachy in one part, and then you say to start by explaining Free Software in a later part.  Seems to contradict.
<desertc> I would also add, "Don't promise the Moon."  Too often people will say using Ubuntu will make your computer do everything including wash the dishes.  As soon as a person gets disappointed with one failing, then it's back to Windows for them.
<desertc> I would omit all the "explain free software" references, actually.  It's usually a waste of breath.  They are so wrapped up in a closed-system, that they can't understand the situation.  I like to say, "Come for the cost, stay for the freedom."
<desertc> People are more able to understand Free Software once they are using it.
<desertc> s/Some people don't understand how free software is better/ Some people cannot understand how free software is better/
<desertc> Uh, still there?
<DPic> sorry about that
<DPic> i'm back
<DPic> i haven't had a problem explaining the basic concepts of free software to anyone
<DPic> and it can be explained without being too preachy
<DPic> i think the only people who are incapable are understanding it are probably the technopobes
<desertc> Well, I still think you mean cannot and not don't -- because if they simply don't understand then they will figure it out once you tell them.
<desertc> I do know many people who simply cannot bring themselves to understand issues involving freedom.  I think it's due to the television conditioning.
<DPic> yeah
<DPic> alright i have to go rightn ow though
<desertc> cya!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-21
<Mike_Feravolo> desertc are you here
<Mike_Feravolo> I think you tried to send me a file after i left and it timed out before i got back home
<desertc> yes - but I don't remember what the file was
<Mike_Feravolo> I think we where talking about posters of fliers 
<Mike_Feravolo> Also getting the marketing team better organized and centralizing the location to share marketing stuff
<Mike_Feravolo> If that help's I don't remember either, just the computer snarling at me
<Mike_Feravolo> I was reading the channel log from around 18 o-clock my time ( 6pm EST ?) it seems that the free vs freedom debate was going on
<DPic> who here was i talking about a video campaign with? 
<yao_ziyuan> i want to suggest an emergent action on kubuntu's official website: put a note there advising east asian prospective users to "download ubuntu instead and then install the kubuntu-desktop package, because installing kubuntu directly will not get them input methods."
<juliux> hi
<juliux> ubuntu-de coffee mugs arrived today http://ubuntu.juliux.de/tassen.jpg
<Mike_Feravolo> good day people: I'm on my way to start yet another business networking group in Orlando Florida Today
<Mike_Feravolo> The difference with mine is that a Computer Science with over 25 years in the trade is leading it, and our presentations are all going to focus on using the internet in business
<Mike_Feravolo> The real theme is going to be software freedom and free software, but the other thing will draw more people
<Mike_Feravolo> peace
<katkin> juliux: hey
<juliux> hey katkin 
<katkin> juliux: just wondered if you have sent that e-mail about CDs for LinuxTag yet? I don't seem to have anything in my inbox
<juliux> katkin, about LinuxTag???
<juliux> i thought we are talking about CeBIT and for CeBIT I get yesterday 3000cds
<katkin> juliux: aha sorry, yes, my mistake!
<katkin> juliux: SO many events that I'm trying to keep track of at the moment!!
<juliux> hehe
<katkin> juliux: just so I know, how was that arranged in the end?
<juliux> garry approved 3000cds for cebit and send them out to me
<juliux> gerry
<katkin> fair enough
<katkin> and what is the breakdown?
<juliux> so i am fine
<katkin> are they all ubuntu 7.10 x86?
<katkin> or is there a mixture?
<juliux> it is a mixture
<juliux> there are some kubuntu x86, edubuntu 86 and ubuntu server x86
<juliux> but no amd64
<katkin> ok cool, that's great
<juliux> i have the papers at home
<katkin> I have asked gerry to let me know next time he arranges something like that, just as I look after events, getting CDs sent out etc. saves wires getting crossed etc.
<katkin> all the best for the event! Let me know how it goes
<juliux> thanks
<juliux> i think it will be fun;)
<juliux> cebit is always good, with good parties at the evening;)
<jono> folks
<jono> can you help push http://digg.com/linux_unix/Make_a_real_difference_to_Ubuntu_with_5_A_Day
<jpatrick> /wi/win 17
<DPic> hey, shouldn't our meeting be held in here
<DPic> and not in #ubuntu-meeting? 
<johnc4510> Most ubuntu team meetings are held in -meeting  the exception being loco team meetings
<DPic> i see
<johnc4510> it's mostly for the sake of openess
<DPic> but why don't we have it in our own channel? 
<DPic> ah, i see
<DPic> our channel is still open though
<johnc4510> true, it's just a policy we try to follow if possible
<DPic> alright
<DPic> what's the procedure for IRC logging? 
<johnc4510> they probably have a log bot in -meeting    not sure  but i log everything so i'll have it
<DPic> okay great
<johnc4510> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-24
<Yahooguntu> Hi MenZa
<rikai> Hm, I just joined the ubuntu marketing team on launchpad... not sure exactly how i'll be able to contribute quite yet... but better to be optimistic than shy, right? :)
<boredandblogging> digg time: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_79
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-16
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how is Spread Ubuntu going?
<meoblast001> i was wondering
<meoblast001> i'm interested in it
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-18
<jamesbrampton> is this affiliate marketing channel ?
<jamesbrampton> is this affiliate marketing channel ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-21
<dergringo> Anyone from spreadubuntu project here?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-22
<johnc4510-laptop> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue130
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-28
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #182 is now available
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue182
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-25
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-26
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-02-26
<srini_> Is there anyone to help me? i need to know the upcoming updates/releases/ppa 
<srini_> please help m
<srini_> me
<srini_> Is anybody there?
<srini_> ?
<srini_> ?
<srini_> ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-02-20
<pleia2> we have active mailing list admins now, and cleared out the moderation queue (it had messages going back to 2009)
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-02-18
<Audioburn> whats a good intro to marketing book
